# Lilly's obnoxious behavior



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

For the past couple of weeks, as soon as I sit down to watch tv at night, Lilly wants to "wrestle" with my hand. She is getting plenty of play time and excercise. If I ignore her, she will climb on my lap, look at my face and make little talking or growling noises. I can distract her for a while by giving her something to chew on. She is 11 months. Is she testing her/my limits or what?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Karen, This is interesting my girls do the same thing. In the evening, when I want to read or watch TV they will not leave me alone if I am in the den. Smarty will climb over the book and Galen worries you with a toy. I thought I had just spoiled them. Sometime I go to bed to read so they think it is night-night time and I get some peace.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i think it's all about play. 11 months old, all about play. django does this as well but not as much and it always occur when he wants more play


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

SMARTY said:


> Karen, This is interesting my girls do the same thing. In the evening, when I want to read or watch TV they will not leave me alone if I am in the den. Smarty will climb over the book and Galen worries you with a toy. I thought I had just spoiled them. Sometime I go to bed to read so they think it is night-night time and I get some peace.


Hmmmmm - maybe we'll get some answers on the proper way to handle this. Lilly used to just snuggle next to me or on my lap. I even wondered if it's because I haven't been covered by a blanket now that it's summer, so my hands are exposed.


----------

